# Centec2 horizontal mill



## Fortis64 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not been at this machining lark very long . Machines I have are a Fortis (clausing derived ) 12" x 26 lathe and just recently acquired Centec 2 horizontal mill ,both are in amazing condition for their age ,the Fortis is from the early 50's and the Centec2 from late 40's . Haven't done anything to the Fortis apart from strip down and clean . The Centec has been stripped of all the paint down to the bare casting and repainted in old English white ,I've also fitted both spindle bearings everything else was like new ,the ways still have the milling marks from when it was made which was in the late 40's i believe .

photos of the job in hand .
https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/albums/72157684093755594

Here are some of the Fortis (clausing derived)4800. All the lathe had done to it was cleaned up ,replace two bearings in the QC gearbox . 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/albums/72157684186742413

Sean


----------



## USNFC (Jul 27, 2017)

Sean, very cool old iron there!  I love that Centec horizontal.  Great job cleaning her up.


----------



## Fortis64 (Jul 28, 2017)

USNFC said:


> Sean, very cool old iron there!  I love that Centec horizontal.  Great job cleaning her up.



Thanks , It's very well made little mill and I've been told (I haven't cut any chips yet with it ) it punches well above it's weight . At some point I hope to clean up the Fortis and paint it as well but that's a whole lot of work . It's cool to be in a position to be able to make parts for both machines for each machine  ,I plan on making some QC tool holders on the Centec2 for the Fortis and a couple of handles on the Fortis for the Centec . Fitted the new motor last (PIA) ,the drive shaft was way shorter and the motor was half the size of the original but more powerful 

Parts needing to be sorted and made  ....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/36027113162/in/album-72157684481603390/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/36152865696/in/album-72157684481603390/

My version ,this is a tapered shaft turned out pretty good ....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/36027275742/in/album-72157684481603390/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/36027275452/in/album-72157684481603390/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/35802535020/in/album-72157684481603390/

I had to make two plates so I could move the motor over to be in line with the pulley on the counter shaft . Had to drill and tap staggered holes for this to happen ,turned out well in the end .

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/35409747873/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/36173382386

https://www.flickr.com/photos/99483750@N08/36079602581/in/photostream/


Thanks for looking .....


Sean


----------

